
3 Signs IBM Is in Big Trouble--And How the Company Masks It - Deinos
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tonysagami/2016/07/31/3-signs-ibm-is-in-big-trouble-and-how-the-company-masks-it/#4c2ae455f3ff
======
PaulHoule
Television ads. Lots of Television ads. That is how IBM masks it.

